# Links to:  Quizzes, Best of's, Favorites, Surverys, Polls



## Sheri (Nov 7, 2005)

Please. Please. PLEASE!

Review the following threads before posting duplicates.

Thank you!
___________________________________________________

*Best, Worst, Favorites (Species)*

Poll - Favorite Tarantula  

Favorite Tarantula (no poll)

Most Interesting Arboreal

The Best Arboreal

The Best Mexican Tarantula

Pokie Poll

Favourite Aviculara species

Most Underrated Tarantula

Best Pokie

The Least Desirable Species

if you could only have ONE tararntula what would it be

OW vs NW poll


*Beginners Polls*

Worst Beginner T

First Aggressive / Defensive T?

beginner aggressive t's?

Beginner versus advanced species


*Docility*

Friendliest Tarantula

Largest Legspan of the Docile Species


*Aggression*

aggresive t's

Which T scares you the most

First Aggressive / Defensive T?

beginner aggressive t's?

Your "meanest" tarantula


*Biggest*

Who has the Largest Tarantula, the picture competition


*Handling*

Best Tarantula to Handle

Best Hand Tarantula

DO you Handle Poll


*Species Specific Polls*

G. Rosea behaviour poll


*Bites*

Have You Ever Been Bitten?

Where have you been bitten poll


*Feeding*

Food poll (without a poll)

What we feed our tarantulas (a duplicate topic I know)

*Substrate*
Substrate poll

*Humidity*

Misting Poll


*Arboreal Polls*

How often do you see your arboreal

Favourite Aviculara species

Pokie Poll


*Sex/ Breeding/ Mating*

Keeper's SEX poll (no not THAT kind of sex)


*Enclosures/ Accesories/ Preferences*

tarantula toys 

Misting Poll

How do you label your tanks

How clean are your cages poll 

Natural vs Non-natural (simple) enclosures


*About the Hobbyist*

How Did You Get Into Spiders?

Have You Ever Been Bitten?

Where have you been bitten poll

How Many T's in your Collection?

What's your favorite latin name?

Your "stats"

Where do you buy your T's poll

How do you measure poll

How much have your spent....


----------



## Sheri (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks to all that have contributed thus far. I still haven't decided _where_ to stick it, but here is a pleasent little bump to keep it going.

I combined all the links that were provided to me in one post to make it easier to navigate, and I (tried and tried hard, dammit) to organize the different topics into categories that made some sort of sense. At least to me, and that's what counts. 

Some threads are listed twice if they had two equally suitable subject lines.

Please continue to add the the database and link to this thread (or the specific poll) for those that start new ones that are similar. I will be including this link in the beginners thread as well, which should help to expose it.

Again, thank you for your help!

Sheri


----------



## moricollins (Nov 15, 2005)

What do your friends and family think of your tarantulas

Oldest Tarantula


----------



## moricollins (Feb 15, 2006)

Escapes Poll

Which do you prefer, buying slings or adults


----------



## moricollins (Feb 15, 2006)

another ESCAPE poll


----------



## moricollins (Feb 15, 2006)

How much time per day do you spend on your T's
G. rosea vs. B. smithi POLL


----------



## moricollins (Feb 25, 2006)

substrate preference poll


----------

